# 1996 Chevy Suburban



## SammyG (Apr 20, 2017)

Anyone live out of a suburban before?


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 20, 2017)

No, but I could. Love suburbans. I'd try and find a diesel one, though.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Knew a guy that did had it set up nice lots of room the way he had it laid out..Always wanted to do it myself.


----------



## Tude (Apr 20, 2017)

ha - there is a new member here who is living out of his Prius - a small 4 door car and is making it do.

You have potential to a larger living facility compared to his accommodations ... again search the site on rubber tramping. I've done weeks at a time in a utility van (ahh the smell of greasy tools) and a cab on the back of a shitty old truck - but it all worked. You have your essentials, power up your stuff where you can, look into mobile solar panels, look for a safe place at night - campgrounds - pay up, food - buy proportionally and pack light and sleep well. Perhaps others will chime in as well. But seriously go look at our info resources and stuff. 

So that said. Go look at our stuff, and go google the hell out of the internet on what you need to look for. And good luck on your endeavors as well.


----------



## Quirky Erk (Apr 21, 2017)

in the process of converting one, have only napped in it


----------

